

The Genius: Mike Burrows' self-effacing journey through Silicon Valley - neilc
http://www.stanford.edu/group/gpj/cgi-bin/drupal/?q=node/60

======
xlnt
this article sure spends a lot of words discussing physical appearance,
clothing, food, and weather. i wish i lived in a world where people focussed
on more interesting things.

